# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المكتبة العامة >  >  ملحمة جلجامش

## أحمد طه

*
العنوان بالعربية : ملحمة جلجامش
العنوان الأصلي :/
المؤلّف : شين ئيقي ئونيني
ملحمة جلجامش هي أطول نص أدبي وصل من ثقافة المشرق العربي القديم، وهي نص شعري طويل مكتوب باللغات السومرية والآكادية والبابلية، وموزع على أثني عشر لوحا فخاريا، تعالج الملحمة قضايا إنسانية مركزية، كمشكلة الموت والخلود، والصراع بين الحياة والموت وقد انتقل أثر الملحمة إلى آداب الأمم القديمة، وشاعت مفاهيمها في أساطير الشعوب المجاورة لحضارة بلاد الرافدين.
كان جلجامش ابناً للإلهة "ننسون" ، وفق المعتقدات القديمة ، حملت به من ملك مدينة "أوروك" المدعو "لوجال بندا"، فجاء ثلثه إنسان وثلثاه إله، حكم مدينة "أوروك" وهو لازال في مقتبل العمر، فطغى وبغى على أهلها حتى ضاقت بهم السبل، فحملوا شكواهم إلى مجمع الآلهة يطلبون منها العون على رد مليكهم إلى جادة الصواب، استمع الآلهة للشكوى وارتأوا خلق ندٍ لجلجامش يعادله قوة ليدخل الاثنان في تنافس دائم يلهي جلجامش عن رعيته، وعهدوا بهذه المهمة إلى الإلهة الخالق "آرورو"، المعروفة في أساطير بلاد الرافدين بأنها خالقة الجنس البشري، فقامت "آرورو" بخلق "إنكيدو".
لتحقيق الخلود يحاول جلجامش الوصول إلى الحكيم "أوتناباشتيم"، المخلوق الوحيد الذى أنعمت عليه الآلهة بالخلود وأسكنته مع زوجته في جزيرة نائية تقع خارج العالم المعروف. كان عازماً على الوصول إليه بأي ثمن ليسأله عن سر الحياة والموت، وكيف يستطيع الإنسان تحقيق الخلود لنفسه، وبعد أن يصل إليه يقص عليه أوتناباشتيم قصة الطوفان العظيم بجميع تفاصيلها وكيف انتهت إلى مكافأته بنعمة الخلود.
فقد قرر الآلهة إرسال طوفان على الأرض يفني كل نسمة حية، وحددوا لذلك موعداً. ولكن الإله إيا الذى حضر الاجتماع وعرف القرار، نقل إلى الحكيم أوتناباشتيم ملك مدينة شوروباك قرار الآلهة، وأمره ببناء سفينة عملاقة يحمل فيها أهله ونخبة من أصحاب الحرف وأزواجاً من حيوانات البرية ووحوشها، ففعل أوتناباشتيم.

الــترجمة الــعربية
-----------------
الــترجمـة الانجليزية
المتن الأصلي (اللغة السومرية)
*

----------

